# Young Stock Dove needs special home



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

We have a young Stockie that we rescued from a local cemetery at approx 19 days old. She has recovered from canker and PMV. Seven weeks later and she is ticking along but not thriving, and not feeding for herself. I have no previous experience of caring for a stock dove, and I understand they can be very difficult to coax to self-feed. I think she needs company of her own kind, as she is getting older she is getting a little less tame and is not enjoying me hand feeding her at all now She can never be released due to the previous PMV and the cloudy eye she has, and she could be bullied if she was with too many boisterous birds ? Paul and I love her dearly but we are watching her day on day, and she is not as bright as the days go by. So we are reluctantly thinking she needs more than we can give her ? If anyone could recommend a good rehabber / rescue where she can live out her days safe and happy then we would make the decision to rehome her. We live in Portsmouth in Hampshire, but we are willing to travel, as long as she is going to the very best place for her, as she is our baby and we will be so sad when she goes so we need to know it is right 
Thanks ever so much in anticipation
Caroline


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Scroll down this list and see if you can find a rescue nearby:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

*Stock Dove - rescue said "no"*

Just tried a rescue that was relatively near to us and was confidently told that no rescue will take her because she had pmv at the start and will always be a carrier. In fact it was pretty much implied that it was a mistake to rescue her as there is no one who will want her and she will have to live her life on her own and this will be bad for her. So that's told me... Should have left her to die or just had her put to sleep  Eight weeks caring for her and we thought we were doing right ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm sorry to hear that. You did the right thing, giving this bird the care it needed.

Their information is not correct.

We have some of the most knowledgable rehabbers on this site that are experts on the disease, and they said it is no longer contagious after a period of time. Here is the info on the disease:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12248.html *


----------

